# Hyatt EEE Points



## DAman (Feb 4, 2017)

I called Hyatt Interval desk today with a question about my EEE points.  

The CSR told me that I do not have to complete my travel by the expiration date of the EEE points.  All I have to do is book before the expiration date.  

I will ask this question again the next time I call.

I have looked this up in the rules and they are unclear.  It seems EEE points are bookable just like CUP points.  If a unit is available and points are in your account you can book. It would make sense and be consistent that the answer is the one I was given.

I continue to try to learn and understand the Hyatt rules.


----------



## sts1732 (Feb 5, 2017)

Haven owned Hyatt for some time, this is a subject that never got a clear answer. Depending on who you talked to. When we bought in 20yrs. ago, we were told that we could not use II /EEE points to go into a different Hyatt. Back then you be in EEE then if not used, then go into II before points expired. That has changed with all the new stuff, as well as II now handling Hyatt resorts. As far as expiration versus use, I have always understood that booking and travel to be completed before expiration of points
 But then we have never been in a position of traveling before points expire.


----------

